# Amy Fry Wins the IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Figure 2008



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Figure 2008 RESULTS 1. Amy Fry 2. Nicole Wilkins 3. Teresa Anthony 4. Heather Mae French 5. Shannon Meteraud 6. Heather Green 7. Catherine Andersen 8. Huong Arcinas 9. Bernadette Galvan 10. Allison Williams 11. Hazal Nelson 12. Tivisay Briceno 13. Melissa Pearo 14. Rosa Maria Romero 15. Nicole Pitcher-Scott 16. Melissa [...]

*Read More...*


----------

